# Space your doses



## Barbwire (Apr 15, 2002)

I won't give you my history except to say I am much improved by taking 2000mg of calcium daily along with 2 immodium. I was taking the Im. at breakfast and bedtime, that held me pretty good. But everything was sooo unpredictable, some days I had no BM, some days 5 or 6. Then I decided to space my doses more evenly over 24 hours. Now I take it at lunch and at bedtime. My stomach has been quiet most of my waking hours for the last week or so. It took about 10 days or two weeks for the change to really take hold. Any change I have is always gradual. It took more than a month for the calcium to begin to do a good job of absorbing the excess water & bile. With the Calcium and the 2 immodiums, I'm almost normal !Barbwire


----------

